# Four Twenty 1 report



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

What an awesome day! Got out for the dawn patrol about 0530 with my friend. It was a great sunrise, which ones aren't? Was armed with plenty of sand fleas, the seas and wind were calm, could've ran a topwater. Started off slow with a catfish and then a sting ray not too much later. A long lull with nothing, experimenting with set ups and distances, depths. Finally it all came together about 0900. It turned on fast and the fish were biting quick. My buddy caught 2 pomps on a single pompano rig to start with and then throught the next two hours it was fast and furious. Wound up with 8 pompano a whiting, plus the sting ray and catfish, oh a pelican,a cool old bottleand a flounder too. Beautiful morning, then the wind picked up the seas got stronger and we packed up. Looks like my especial stuffed pompano tonight! 



















Anyone know anything about old bottles? This one is about 4 inches high with a corkable opening. It had these markings on bottom.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report...thanks for posting...nice job on the pomps and the dish looks great!


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

What did you do to the pompano? I need a new recipe


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

yeah that looks really good please tell


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Meagan! I use the same stuffing on most of my recipes. The number one ingredient when I can get them is fish eggs. If the fish that I caught has eggs in her then I know a good stuffing is for dinner. Also, whenever I'm done filleting the fish I go back with a small knife and get all the little bits of meat that I may have missed with the fillet knife, those too go into the mix, as well as a can of lump crab meat, a can of those tiny little chinese shrimp, a couple tablespoons of miracle whip or mayo, then horseradish, some garlic, lemon juice, a tablespoon of old bay seasoning, 2 tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil (EVOO) and about a quarter cup of italian bread crumbs, I pull all the little eggs from the egg sack and mix it all in. Once it's all mixed up I use some olive oil in a small caserole dish then one layer of fillets, on top of that I put some Cavenders greek seasoning, low sodium blue bottle, on top of the fillets then layer on the stuffing, then another layer of fillets and some more Cavenders. Refrigerate till you are ready to cook. 

There will probably be some extra stuffing I take that and make seafood cakes with that by making patties about the size of a sausage patty but thicker and searing them in a shallow pan with a tiny bit of EVOO. 

Then I bake the stuffed fillets at 375 for 20 minutes and then broil on high, but bottom rack, for 15 minutes. Serve with the seafood stuffing cakes and whatever rum and lime concoction you have on hand. MMmmm Good.


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow that sounds amazing.. I definately want to try that. Thanks so much!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I’m just bumping this up so I can remember


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I’m just bumping this up so I can remember


You sure caught me leaning off first base bringing up this old post. Was hoping I had something to do this weekend.


----------

